# Pittsburgh expo 2/12



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone going or vending? Any good? I'll be going next Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

It will be 90% snakes with a few geckos and spiders. If you plan on going for dart frogs, I would save your $5. Usually, a few people have some supplies such as cork, drift wood and general herp supplies.


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

I haven't been to that show, but there are usually two other shows in the Pgh area in a two week time frame. Timbow is correct. Very few frogs at the other two shows. I hear the Cheswick show is the best of the 3. I'd look at the vendor list on the site and see if they even deal with PDFs. There is a vendor (not a breeder) who has a few occasionally. There is another vendor I believe may be there with Leucs and Azureus. PM me if you'd like their info.


----------

